# Richard Rogers' 2 Sermons on Conversion from Isa. 55



## Travis Fentiman (Jul 7, 2015)

Richard Rogers' Two Sermons on Conversion from Isaiah 55:1-2 have been newly made available in an easy to read edition.

Rogers’ (1551-1618) famed reply to the scoffer, ‘I serve a precise God’, gave the occasion for the puritans to be called ‘precisionists’. These two very experientially rich sermons on conversion lay the entrance to God’s kingdom sweetly low: to any that thirst for it. Rogers, with a discerning and soft hand, reproves worldly minded persons who do not desire the best things (even their own salvation), shows that the way to be saved is to thirst for it (for those that desire what God offers), and assures those that do thirst that God will surely make good his end of the deal. It is in thirsting that the Christian continues in this life to receive the best spiritual graces from God for everything that he or she needs. 

Two Sermons on Conversion from Isa. 55:1-2, 1612, 29 pages, including a Publisher’s Introduction and a Preface by Rogers​


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 8, 2015)

Travis, thanks for this resource. However, may I suggest that you justify the document before converting it into a PDF file. I know that is only a minor point, but it would make it easier for those reading on-line.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Jul 8, 2015)

Daniel,

Yes, thank you for the advice (which I had not previously thought of), I think you are right that it may make the document easier to read. I will see what I can do about fixing the document, and future documents.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Jul 8, 2015)

An offer:

If anyone desires to edit good sermons, treatises or articles from EEBO (which is all public domain), or otherwise, please let me know. I would be glad for the contributions, as well as everyone else on the internet.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Jul 9, 2015)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> ...may I suggest that you justify the document... it would make it easier for those reading on-line.




Daniel, I justified the margin settings on the document. Thank you for the helpful tip.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 9, 2015)

Travis Fentiman said:


> Daniel, I justified the margin settings on the document. Thank you for the helpful tip.



Good man, Travis. It looks well.


----------

